

Check to see if you're in the Adobe user data leak - afreak
http://adobe.cynic.al/

======
poolpool
What always bothers me is that without the source, I don't know if this is a
phishing attempt.

I don't like compounding security problems with more opaqueness.

~~~
rufo_
I'm working on putting the source on github but you'll just have to take my
word for it at the moment.

However even with the source, there's no guarantee that the site is running
the same code, so it's a bit of an empty gesture on my part. Bear in mind that
the DB is now starting to do the rounds publicly so if people want to phish
you with fake password reset emails, they will whether my site exists or not.

Technical info HN may appreciate: the back-end uses a redis-backed murmur3
bloom filter. The front-end is written in clojure (http-kit + compojure +
hiccup) and hosted on heroku (behind cloudflare).

~~~
albertyw
Love how "well connected" HN commentators are.

